# Bank 1 & Bank 2 Running too Rich



## Incorporate (Nov 6, 2016)

I been working on a 99 VW Passat, originally the vehicle has a lose of power.. I was able to resolve the loss of power by replacing throttle Body and running an Adaption. I did also replace the MAF Sensor..... When I took it for the 60 mile Drive after the reset, I received the two codes P1127 & and P1129 ( Bank 1 and Bank 2 running too rich) What should I do to try to fix this issue, I did replace the Coil pack, and Spark Plug wires.... I know the Valve Seal Cover need replaced due to leaking oil around the spark plug ( Could this cause the Codes Appearing? ) 


Thank You in advance!!!


----------



## Wayne Kerr (Jun 25, 2016)

Given the vehicle's history, I'm going with dirty fuel injectors on this one.


----------



## Incorporate (Nov 6, 2016)

Wayne Kerr said:


> Given the vehicle's history, I'm going with dirty fuel injectors on this one.



I'm going to take a look into that, Is there anyway to just clean the Fuel Injectors?....

I know we did replace the PCV, Purge Valve, and Valve Cover which did clear Bank 1 Code, but I still have bank 2 showing.... It also sounds like there is an exhaust leak on the passenger side, which if that is before the O2 sensor that could cause it to read rich also? 

Thanks


----------



## Incorporate (Nov 6, 2016)

Wayne Kerr said:


> Given the vehicle's history, I'm going with dirty fuel injectors on this one.




I actually cleaned the Fuel Injectors, and the car has no CEL... SO everything is working fine now!!! Thank you wayne Kerr for all your help... You were probably the one that got my car running


----------



## Wayne Kerr (Jun 25, 2016)

Fingers crossed. It can take a few days (or weeks in my case) for it to trip a CEL if things are only a little bit off, but a little bit off still sounds like progress.


----------



## Incorporate (Nov 6, 2016)

Wayne Kerr said:


> Fingers crossed. It can take a few days (or weeks in my case) for it to trip a CEL if things are only a little bit off, but a little bit off still sounds like progress.



I mean even if the CEL does back on I don't have to worry about getting pulled over the emission not being done... So I mean if it does come back on I don't have to worry to much ( I mean it still needs to be fixed but not as stressful)


----------

